# Apex or Nova Pro...



## SLaGG3r (Jun 29, 2011)

OK fellow Galaxy Nexus users . As the title says I'm trying to figure out which one I want to buy . Ive tried both but can't figure it out on my own so I would like your guys input . Which one do you use and why ?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I personally use Nova because that's what I started with. They seem to be pretty similar and updated pretty well.


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

Apex for me normally.

I'm using holo launcher HD right now. Its very similar with a few extra options.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ncdub (Jun 7, 2011)

I have used Nova Pro forever. I ha e a hard time switching from it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

Got em both, but only use nova these days...


----------



## SLaGG3r (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm using nova now . It seems to be a bit smoother then apex. But Nova seems to have less features or am I just not digging deep enough


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

I use Apex because of the double tab menu, which Nova didn't have at the time (a while back). Not sure if Nova has added that since then though.


----------



## SLaGG3r (Jun 29, 2011)

Double tap to access launcher menu? Yes Nova prime has that .


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

I like Nova personally.


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

Apex runs smoother for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Nova seems to be smoother for me & I like that I can group my games in the app drawer. Apex doesn't allow for groups in the app drawer like that.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Nova seems to be smoother for me & I like that I can group my games in the app drawer. Apex doesn't allow for groups in the app drawer like that.


Ah but Apex does allow customizable tabs in the app drawer - I use it on the Nexus 7 and my girlfriend has a tab and I have a tab of the no-touchies so she doesn't break something with the root apps lol.

This is on the beta version ^ don't know if its yet incorporated to normal market version.

TBH, for the most part, its tomato / t'ohmahto. You'll get lots of opinions but the vast majority of features/functions are extremely similar. Wayyy back when it seemed like Apex was known to be a bit lighter and faster, but they are about equivalent now. Each one has one or two little features that the other doesn't, but it will have in the next update







Seems like they're just code-swapping lol. Its like a du-opoly for AOSP-based launchers.

IMO, for what its worth, I find Apex more responsive/speedier but Nova smoother. *shrugs* no idea why, just personal experience.

I use Apex FWIW. Usually the beta versions.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Ah but Apex does allow customizable tabs in the app drawer - I use it on the Nexus 7 and my girlfriend has a tab and I have a tab of the no-touchies so she doesn't break something with the root apps lol.
> 
> This is on the beta version ^ don't know if its yet incorporated to normal market version.


I've seen that, I just don't like having to reach up to the top to get to that tab, or swipe a few times to get to it. I like having a folder for 'Games' & having it in alphabetical order in my app drawer.

Just my personal preference. Like you said, they are pretty close pretty similar as far as features. Only little things like this are different.

One for Apex that I like, is you can hide the folder names/menu. But, I like my Nova app drawer folders better.

I try them both each time they update.

Edit: & I like that idea about the 'no-touchies'


----------



## SLaGG3r (Jun 29, 2011)

I feel like more people use nova . I like the folder styles and I think the transitions seem smoother on Nova . Definitely would like to hear more from everyone


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

I have both Apex and Nova premium and have been using Apex for awhile now over Nova. Decided to give Nova a try again today and it blew Apex away in terms of smoothness and performance. I'm sticking with Nova for now on.


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

I bought the Nova pro key back when it was first released. I like it a lot and use it both on my Nexus as well as my Xoom..
I also bought apex a few months back as well. I use it once in a while, and really have no complaints, I just feel more familiar with Nova. 
It's really not a bad choice with whichever you choose.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

I prefer apex. It's much more snappy for me...

Sent from my DROID Razr Maxx via Tapatalk 2


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> TBH, for the most part, its tomato / t'ohmahto. You'll get lots of opinions but the vast majority of features/functions are extremely similar. Wayyy back when it seemed like Apex was known to be a bit lighter and faster, but they are about equivalent now. Each one has one or two little features that the other doesn't, but it will have in the next update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I concur with this. For me, I prefer the current Apex stable over Nova stable, but the current Nova beta over Apex beta. I have both Pro/Prime, and both installed with identical setup so I can switch back and forth to test for updates. I also like Nova's handling of when you long press to add a widget when your home screen is locked.


----------



## SLaGG3r (Jun 29, 2011)

I guess I've been hoping someone would post about that one special feature that one has that the other doesn't. Still not sure on which one . I have been using the free of both to try and figure out which one . I kinda feel stuck here both are great Apex seems to do more but Nova seems to have simpler settings or is this just me . Nova allows for folders in app drawer were Apex does not ??


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

SLaGG3r said:


> Nova allows for folders in app drawer were Apex does not ??


Correct. Nova allows folders to either be first in the app drawer or in alphabetical order. Like Goose said, Apex allows tabs at the top, where it says 'apps' & 'widgets', as does Nova.

Other than that, the only things different I have noticed are:

Apex
customize the action menu in the app drawer
tablet mode
Keep homescreen in memory
Remove folder names

Nova
control speed for scrolling & animation
a couple more gesture settings
Unread counts for gmail & i believe phone & messaging

That's about all i can think of right now

Edit: some of those features are only on the betas

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SLaGG3r (Jun 29, 2011)

Well I'm leaning more towards Nova . I wish it had the keep in memory like Apex does but I'm sure its something they can add In. Still on the fence but you all are definitely helping .


----------



## SLaGG3r (Jun 29, 2011)

Well I ended up picking Nova . I have a question tho is it safe to disable the stock launcher ?


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

SLaGG3r said:


> Well I ended up picking Nova . I have a question tho is it safe to disable the stock launcher ?


Yes, you can disable it. Once you have a second launcher (i.e. Nova), you can completely remove the stock launcher (like using Titanium Backup) to save space.


----------

